# Nation towers-looking for cat sitter



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello All

I am living in Nation Towers. It's a new tower on the corniche in Abu Dhabi and we are all new residents here,..my husband just started a new job here and we flew over from London to join him.

I need to go away for 4 days from 15-19 October and need someone to look after my one year old kitty..

I am willing to pay or exchange for looking after your cat when your away. 

Can anyone help or recommend someone who can take my kitty for 4 days as all the pet hotels are closed over Eid period. I will provide food and kitty litter..just need someone to look after her while we are travelling ..take her home and keep her for just 4 days...she doesn't like sleeping in an empty home...we have never left her alone overnight,

If your in Nations tower and have a cat I would love to hear from you.

All the best


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

there are pet sitter agencies who will send someone to visit for a fee

look at the feline friends website or similar as there are links

or google


----------



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for your reply jim....I have exhausted all the agencies but they are closed over Eid and I am not comfortable having kitty alone at night that's why I am looking for someone to take her in for the three nights, 4 days..,also my husband doesn't want strangers having access to the apartment while we are away.

Any one willing to take kitty for the 3 nights in exchange for the same favour or cash,.whichever you prefer..I will supply the kitty litter and food.


----------



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

AbdulBaqi said:


> I'd like to help but I don't live anywhere near AD...maybe I'll ask someone around me. I also don't have a car yet so I couldn't even come to meet you somewhere.


Thanks Abdul,,,thats so kind of you to offer...hopefully someone here may be able to help who lives close by

All the best


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

boarding, the vets do it, and falcon hospital.


----------



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

busybee2 said:


> boarding, the vets do it, and falcon hospital.


Yes..thanks...I posted only after contacting them to find they are closed during the Eid hols or already full.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Eiffel said:


> Yes..thanks...I posted only after contacting them to find they are closed during the Eid hols or already full.


all of them?


----------



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

Yup..except Brit vet but has no availability until 16 which is too late for me as need it from 14th.

Anyway I would prefer her to be in a home where she is not in a cage and able to roam freely and feel the presence of other people especially in the night ...and willing to pay 50dhs per day for this ...


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Hi My wife is currently suffering cat withdrawal so we may be able to help you. We are in Tala tower on Al Reem so you would need to drop off and pick up. I will have a word with her when she gets in this evening and if you are happy with us see what we can work out


----------



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

Andy17 said:


> Hi My wife is currently suffering cat withdrawal so we may be able to help you. We are in Tala tower on Al Reem so you would need to drop off and pick up. I will have a word with her when she gets in this evening and if you are happy with us see what we can work out



Dear Andy...that would be great...kitty is an adorable all white 1 year old British short hair girl and very easy going...she is used to being on her own during the day but loves company in the evenings. 

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Eiffel said:


> Dear Andy...that would be great...kitty is an adorable all white 1 year old British short hair girl and very easy going...she is used to being on her own during the day but loves company in the evenings.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.


 pm sent


----------

